# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Սլեքլայն / Slackline

## Ռուֆուս

Մոտ մի շաբաթ է գնում եմ սլեքլայնի պարապմունքների, ճիշտ է, դեռ ընդամենը հավասարակշռությունս պահել ու մի քանի քայլ անել եմ սովորել, բայց դասատուներս ասում են, որ շատ արագ եմ սովորում  :Jpit: 

Էս մեր պարապմունքներից մեկի վիդեոն, աջ կողմի Ներսեսի ասած «դախը» ես եմ  :Jpit: 




Սլեքլայնը լարախաղացության տեսակ է, մենակ թե լարի փոխարեն օգտագործվում է տափակ էլաստիկ պարան, իսկ հավասարակշռությունը պահպանում են ոչ թե երկար ձողով, այլ ձեռքերով ու սեփական մարմնով:

Գոյություն ունեն սլեքլայնի տարբեր տեսակներ, urbanlining-ը քաղաքային միջավայրում են անում՝ սովորաբար երկու ծառերից կապած սլեքլայնով: Hilining-ի դեպքում սլեքլայնը կապում են գետնից շատ բարձր, waterlining-ը ջրի վրայով են քայլում, իսկ tricklining-ի դեպքում օգտագործում են ավելի էլաստիկ սլեքլայն ու կատարում են տարբեր տրյուկներ, yogalining, որը յոգայի ու սլեքլայնի համատեղումն է:

Մի խոսքով, սլեքլայնը շատ հավես սպորտաձև է, որով կարող են զբաղվել բոլորը, ընդամենը հարկավոր է կամքի ուժ ու համառություն:

Հիմա անցնենք գովազդին, մարդ ես, մեկ էլ տեսար ձեր հավեսն էլ եկավ  :Jpit: 

Սկսեցի հետաքրքրվել, թե ինչքանով է հայտնի սլեքլայնը Հայաստանում ու Ֆեյսբուքում մի խումբ գտա - Step Slackliners: Իրենք շաբաթական կազմակերպում են պարապմունքներ, առաջին անգամը անվճար, իսկ հետո ամսեկան կտրվածքով՝ 4 պարապմունքի 2000դրամ: Խմբի ադմինիստրատորներից մեկին՝ Մուշեղ Խաչատրյանին հեռակա գիտեմ, եթե հիշում եք 2 տարի առաջ Украина мае талант-ին էր մասնակցել, էս վերջերս էլ Գինեսի նոր ռեկորդակիր է դարձել: Խմբի նկարներից դատելով բավականին լավ պարապած ու փորձառու մարդիկ են: 

Էս նկարն էլ ձեզ ջիջիլ  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (18.05.2014), ARMbrain (17.05.2014), insider (17.05.2014), Արևհատիկ (17.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (17.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռուֆ, կայֆոտ բան ա էրևում  :Jpit:  Ես մի պահ մտածեցի՝ յոգայի պոզաները սենց պարանի վրա, գժանոց բան կլինի: Մի հատ հետաքրքրվեմ, տեսնեմ ստեղ կա՞: Ուղղակի եղանակային պայմանները դժվար թույլ տան, որ լինի  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, կայֆոտ բան ա էրևում  Ես մի պահ մտածեցի՝ յոգայի պոզաները սենց պարանի վրա, գժանոց բան կլինի: Մի հատ հետաքրքրվեմ, տեսնեմ ստեղ կա՞: Ուղղակի եղանակային պայմանները դժվար թույլ տան, որ լինի


Բյուր, իրոք կայֆ ա ու հաստատ Կոպենհագենում լիքը խմբեր կգտնես  :Smile:  Առաջին հայացքից շատ բարդ է թվում, բայց իրականում էդքան էլ դժվար չի: Մանավանդ հեծանվորդները շատ արագ կսովորեն, որովհետև հիմնական ծանրությունը ոտքերի մկանների վրա է ընկնում  :Smile:

----------


## insider

Լավ, հավես սպորտաձև ա, Ռուֆուս, բայց պարանը միշտ ա էտ բարձրության վրա, թե՞ մենակ սկսնակների դեպքում ա:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Լավ, հավես սպորտաձև ա, Ռուֆուս, բայց պարանը միշտ ա էտ բարձրության վրա, թե՞ մենակ սկսնակների դեպքում ա:


Բարձրությունը տարբեր է, հիմնականում կախված է պարանի երկարությունից: Սկսնակների համար ավելի կարճ ու ցածր են կապում մոտ 30-50սմ, որ ընկնելուց տրավմաներ չստանան: Իսկ ավելի փորձառուների համար ավելի բարձր՝ ինչքան պարանը երկար՝ էդքան բարձր, որովհետև ծանրությունից սկսում է ճկվել ու ցած իջնել: Օրինակ 50 մետրանոց պարանը գետնից 2.5-3մ բարձրության վրա էին կապում, որովհետև մեջտեղները հասնելուց ծանրությունից պարանը գրեթե գետին էր հասնում:

Բացի դրանից պարանն ինչքան կարճ է, էդքան հեշտ է հավասարակշռություն պահելը, երկարների դեպքում սկսում է լավ տատանվել:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս էլ շատ լավ tutorial, որը բացատրում է սլեքլայնի ամենապարզ քայլերը.

----------


## Վահե-91

հայերից գողացված բան ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս էլ trickliner-ները (հայատառ ինչ անհարմար բան ստացվեց), հլը նայեք ինչ կայֆ ա, աաաաաաաաա՜

----------

Արևհատիկ (17.05.2014)

----------


## Պիրիտ

ես էլ թիթիզանամ մի քիչ  :LOL:  երկու տարի առաջվա բանա

----------

Ambrosine (18.05.2014), Արևհատիկ (17.05.2014), Յոհաննես (17.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (17.05.2014)

----------


## total_abandon

Էս դուր կգա սլեք֊ի սիրահարներին

----------

Lusina (01.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.05.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս էլ մեր սլեքլայներների կազմակերպած ֆլեշմոբը  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս



----------

Ambrosine (07.06.2014), total_abandon (01.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս էլ հայ սլեքերները  :Smile:

----------

insider (27.06.2014)

----------

